# Presbyterian prayer book? Yay or Nay?



## Jash Comstock (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you guys think that a Presbyterian/Reformed prayer book is something of worth? I know there is the Book of Common Worship (PCUSA) But currently, Orthodox, truly Reformed Presbyterians (P.C.A, OPC, EPC..etc) do not have any prayer book. What are your thoughts? Should it be something we pursue as Reformed Christians, or something useless to the church?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 26, 2012)

We already have a prayer book. It is God Breathed. It is called the Psalter.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a PCA Book of Common Worship, but I don't know of any church pastors that have used it. I have the green 1946 edition of the BCW, which was used by the old PCUSA, the PCUS, and some other bodies. The modern PCUSA BCW is an extremely gender-netural piece of liberal nonsense.


----------



## Jash Comstock (Mar 26, 2012)

Norseman: Good thought. How do we use the Psalms to pray exactly though? I am new to this. Do you have any starting points?

PointyHaired Calvinist: Is there really? I have never heard of this. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 29, 2012)

Nothing wrong with written prayers; only with mandated written prayers, or written prayers which become a formality without heart worship.

We have the Westminster Directory for the Public Worship of God, which offers helps on what should be prayed for in public and family worship; not prayers exactly, but suggestions regarding the content of prayer.

Also, the Book of Common Prayer (I often use the Reformed Episcopal Church edition, as it is more Protestant) can be adapted for personal and public prayer.

Use of the WDPWG directions, or a the BCP, can help us learn to pray. Too often public prayer is anemic, not biblical, and neglects the concerns of the first three petitions of the Lord's Prayer. Read the Larger Catechism's sections on the Lord's Prayer for a good list of prayer concerns.

Prayers written by committees are often terribly written; but the BCP is a wonderful example of English prose.


----------



## David Pope (Mar 29, 2012)

As a Presbyterian I always feel a bit uneasy when someone starts talking about a prayer book. Like I should look for a handy stool to throw...

That being said, I do enjoy reading the 1662 BCP and would like to find a nicely bound edition of Knox's Book of Common Order.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 29, 2012)

Valley of Vision is a great prayer book if you are looking for your own prayer life.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 29, 2012)

The Presbyterian objection to Prayer Books has been to requiring anything more than what God's word commands. You will note in Presbyterian directories of worship a difference between what is required, based upon God's word, and what is suggested. We do not require that specific forms of prayer be used.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 29, 2012)

Amazon.com: Prayers on the Psalms:From The Scottish Psalter of 1595 (9781848710955): David Calhoun - Introduction: Books


----------



## Philip (Mar 29, 2012)

To me, there would be some value in a common liturgy throughout Presbyterianism, but I don't think it would could or should be made binding in the way the BCP used to be in Anglican circles.

I use the Book of Common Prayer and Cranmer's collects in personal devotions on occasion. I would agree with those who commend it. Apart from some hangups about its theology of baptism, it really is quite excellent.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 29, 2012)

Philip said:


> To me, there would be some value in a common liturgy throughout Presbyterianism, but I don't think it would could or should be made binding in the way the BCP used to be in Anglican circles.
> 
> I use the Book of Common Prayer and Cranmer's collects in personal devotions on occasion. I would agree with those who commend it. Apart from some hangups about its theology of baptism, it really is quite excellent.



Worship with a Free Church of Scotland Continuing or a Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland congregation and you will find a fairly uniform worship. We have a historic Presbyterian liturgy outlined in the Westminster Directory for the Public Worship of God.

We don't need become Episcopalians or Lutherans to escape the confusion of modern day contemporary, seeker sensitive, market driven worship. Take the word of God and its Regulative Principle as our guide and worship will be reverent, simple, joyful, God glorifying, scripture filled, edifying and ordered by how God says we should approach him.


----------

